# Anyone Familiar with uneetee?



## EternylStudios (Mar 26, 2006)

Just came accross this site, and really liked the layout, and cart.
It looks like a real simple / clean base to build on.

uneetee.com

Anyone have an idea of what they're using?
they seem fairly new, by the amount of designs....but more structured like threadless.

Don't really like the ads...but it looks like it has potential.

thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think they have something custom coded for their site. You probably won't find anything like that for sale "off the shelf".

I was bummed when I saw that site for the first time (a few months ago). I had an idea for a site almost exactly like it on the backburner for like a year.

That'll teach me to implement my ideas faster


----------



## Uneetee (Mar 9, 2009)

The site and backend is custom-made. We have our own inhouse designer and coder.


----------

